# [Review] Aquagrafx GTX285 im Test



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Nvidia hat bei der aktuellen GTX-285-Serie in großem Rahmen Kostenersparnis betrieben. Der Vorteil der geringeren Abwärme wird durch einen abgespeckten Referenzkühler relativiert. Ist der 2D-Betrieb gerade noch erträglich, weiß die Kühlkonstruktion, welche aus dem Hause Coolermaster stammt, im 3D-Modus negativ zu beeindrucken. 
Was liegt hier näher als sich auf dem Kühlermarkt nach einer Alternative umzusehen? Der Luftkühlermarkt gibt sich hier recht spärlich: Bisher bietet nur EKL einen kompatiblen Kühler namens Peter an. Ein weiteres Produkt von Arctic Cooling steht noch aus.

Besitzer einer Wasserkühlung haben hier die besseren Karten - Nebst EK Waterblocks und Watercool hat der deutsche Hersteller Aqua Computer bereits zum Launch der GTX285-Serie mit dem Aquagrafx GTX285 - G200b einen passenden Wasserkühler auf den Markt gebracht. Was dieser Kühler zu leisten vermag, gilt es im heutigen Review in Verbindung mit einer Geforce GTX 285 von EVGA (zum Review) herauszufinden.* ​_
Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Firma Aquatuning, die mir für dieses Review 
freundlicherweise ein Exemplar zur Verfügung gestellt hat._ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter​ *



Inhaltsverzeichnis:*Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Impressionen
Funktionsprinzip/Aufbau
Montage
Testsystem/Testumgebung
Temperaturmessung
Auswirkungen auf das Übertaktungspotenzial
Fazit
Links
​*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*Die Verpackung gibt sich recht schlicht: lediglich in eine Luftpolsterfolie eingepackt erreicht der Kühler den Kunden. Ersteinmal ausgepackt findet sich darin nebst dem eigentlichen Kühler auch eine kleine, bebilderte Montageanleitung auf Deutsch und ein Päkchen mit Schrauben und einem Wärmeleitpad.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​An dieser Stelle muss explizit auf das Fehlen einer Wärmeleitpaste, welche für die Kühlermontage zwingend notwendig ist, hingewießen werden. In diesen Preisregionen hätte der Hersteller Aqua Computer über diese Dreingabe gewiss einmal nachdenken können. Wer also die Anschaffung des aquagrafx GTX285 plant, sollte bei der Bestellung gleich eine passende Wärmeleitpaste mitbestellen.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Technische Daten*Der aquagrafx GTX285 stellt einen Komplettwasserkühler für Geforce GTX285-Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign dar, d.h. er kühlt nebst der GPU auch die Speicherchips und Spannungswandler. 

Der Bärenanteil des Gewichts von knapp 700 Gramm geht hierbei an den massiven Boden aus Elektrolyt-Kupfer. Das Anschlussterminal ist über einen Plexiglasblock realisiert, der zwei 1/4"-Anschlüssen Platz bietet. Dabei haben die beiden Gewindebohrungen allerdings nur einen Mittelpunktsabstand von ca. 2,2 cm. So kommt es fast schon bei Schraubtüllen für 13/10 Schlauch zur Berührung der Anschlüsse:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Abschließend nochmals alle wichtigen Daten im Überblick in einer kleinen Tabelle:​

* Technische Daten| *
* Werkstoff:*
|Elektrolytkupfer/Edelstahldeckel/Plexiglas
*Anschlussmöglichkeit:*
|2x 1/4"
*Einbauhöhe:*
|1 Slot
*Lieferumfang:*
|Wasserkühler, Wärmeleitpad, Befestigungsschrauben, Montageanleitung
*Gewicht:*
|ca. 690 Gramm
*Funktionsprinzip:*
|KanalkühlerMehr Informationen zum Innenaufbau und dem Funktionsprinzip des aquagrafx GTX285 findet ihr im Kapitel Funktionsprinzip/Aufbau. Doch nun genug graue Theorie, wir wollen Bilder sprechen lassen.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Impressionen*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Aqua Computer bleibt seinen Erscheinungsbild treu und verwendet wieder die beliebte Kombination aus gebürstetem Edelstahl und hochreinem Elektrolytkupfer. Der Kühler fällt schon wie sein Vorgänger mit gerade einmal ca. 6mm Höhe sehr dünn aus. Die Karte belegt demnach im montierten Zustand lediglich einen Slot. Auch die Unterseite ist sehr gut verarbeitet und passgenau gefräst. Eine Aussparung für den Schutzrahmen der GPU macht eine Demontage überflüssig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Das Anschlusspanel wird über Plexiglas realisiert, da für 1/4" Anschlüsse im Kühler selbst schlichtweg die Masse fehlt und Plexiglas zudem leichter bearbeitbar ist. 4 Schrauben und 2 O-Ring-Dichtungen halten die Anschlüsse dicht. Aufällig: Warum wurden lediglich so kleine Bohrungen in das Kupfer gemacht? Die 1/4" Gewinde würden hier mehr Querschnitt zulassen.

Der aquagrafx GTX 285 bietet nur auf der Rückseite Anschlüsse. Anders als beispielsweise bei EK Waterblocks ist es hier baubedingt nicht möglich auch noch auf der Vorderseite zwei Gewinde unterzubringen. Ein Tribut an die extrem flache Form des Kühlers.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ein kleines Highlight stellt der in Kupfer gefräste G200b-Schriftzug dar, der durch eine Aussparung im Edelstahldeckel zum Vorschein kommt. Darüber prangt ein dezentes "made in germany". Eine große umlaufende Fase entschärft die Kante und gibt dem Kühler ein schönes Äußeres Erscheinungsbild.​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*Funktionsprinzip/Aufbau*​Nach den Temperaturmessung wurde der Kühler natürlich auch demontiert um sein Innenleben offen zu legen. Dazu müssen lediglich die 16 Innensechskantschrauben gelöst werden. Anschließend lässt sich der dünne Edelstahldeckel leicht abnehmen. Die Dichtung erfolgt über eine große O-Ring Gummidichting.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Das Funktionsprinzip ist hier, wie schon erwähnt das eines Kanalkühlers. Über dem heißen GPU-Core stehen hierbei massive Finnen im Wasserstrom, welche einen guten Wärmeabtransport garantieren. Sicherlich ist diese Art von Kühler etwas leistungsschwächer als beispielsweise Feinstrukturkühler, der Durchfluss ist hier allerdings auf Grund der breiten Kanäle sehr gut. Gut zu erkennen ist auch hier die Aussparung für den Heatspreader. Die vier "Noppen" dienen hierbei als Gewinde für die Verschraubung auf der Grafikkarte.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Montage*Vor der Montage muss natürlich als Erstes der Referenzkühler demontiert werden. Dies habe ich bereits im EVGA GTX285-Review näher erläutert. Wen es näher interessiert, dem sei ein Klick auf diesen Link angeraten.

Anschließend gilt es GPU, Speicherchips und den NVIO-Chip mit Wärmeleitpaste zu bestreichen. Für die GPU kommt hierbei Arctic Silver 5 zum Einsatz. NVIO-Chip und die GDDR3-Speicherchips bekommen herkömmliche Silikonpaste.

Das beigelegte Wärmeleitpad ist auf einer Seite klebend, was die Montage stark erleichtert. Vorraussetzung ist, dass die Kontaktflächen vorher mit Alkohol fett- und staubfrei gemacht wurden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Anschließend lässt sich die Karte leicht auf den Wasserkühler montieren. Toll hierbei: Der Schutzrahmen rund um die GPU muss nicht entfernt werden, da der Wasserkühler hier passgenau gefertigte Aussparungen hat. 

Für die vier Verschraubungen rund um die GPU kommen die Originalschrauben mit Feder zum Einsatz. Diese gilt es für gleichmäßigen Druck als erstes über Kreuz anzuziehen. Anschließend müssen nur noch die sechs beiliegenden Schrauben leicht angezogen werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Kombination aus Kupfer und schwarzem PCB wirkt sehr edel. Die Montage an sich klappt absolut problemlos und ist auch von Anfängern auszuführen. Der Wasserkühler ist absolut passgenau gefertigt und sitzt beim ersten Mal direkt richtig auf, wie eine anschließende Demontage des Kühlers zeigt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Durch den Wasserkühler kommt eine Eigenart des GTX-285-PCBs deutlich zum Vorschein. Dieses trägt im hinteren Teile eine Verbreiterung von ca. 3mm, die jetzt deutlich auffällt. Das Anschlusspanel ist weiterhing gut zu erreichen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im eingebauten Zustand wird nochmals die geringe Höhe deutlich. Die gute Verarbeitung lässt sich auch an der beinahe spiegelähnlichen Oberfläche des Kupfers erkennen.​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

*Testsystem/Testumgebung*GPU relevante Daten wurden mit dem RivaTuner in der Version 2.22 ermittelt. Die Raum- und Wassertemperatur wurde mit einem Thermometer Typ K102 von Voltcraft gemessen. Das Testsystem sah wie folgt aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Um den Einfluss der Umgebungstemperatur auszuschließen wurden jeweils die_ Delta-Temperaturen_ ermittelt (gemessene Temperatur - Raumtemperatur). Dies macht die Messergebnisse vergleichbar.

Die Temperaturen zu jeder Messung findet ihr zusätzlich jeweils im Spoiler als _Absolut_temperaturen. Das heißt hier spielt die unterschiedliche Raumtemperatur noch mit in die Messergebnisse. _Die Delta-Temperaturen in den Diagrammen sind somit primär zu beachten._​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​*Temperaturmessung*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der erste Test bestand darin, die Temperaturen für den ruhenden Windows Vista Desktop zu ermitteln. Hierbei wurde das System 15 Minuten unberührt gelassen, bevor die Temperaturen gemessen wurden (GPU-Core-/Ambient-/Wasser-/Raumtemperatur).​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Auswertung:* Bereits die Temperaturen ohne Last auf die GPU fallen deutlich. Die Kerntemperatur nimmt um ganze 6 Kelvin ab. Auch die umliegenden Bauteile profitieren vom Wasserkühler - hier bleibt die Platine 4 Kelvin kühler. Dass die Wärme irgendwo hin muss, zeigt bereits jetzt die Delta-Wasser/Luft-Temperatur. Sie verdoppelt sich auf nach wie vor sehr gute 3,4 Kelvin.



Spoiler





 |Referenzkühler|Aquagrafx
GPU-Temp.|40°C|35°C
Ambient-Temp.|34°C|31°C
Wassertemp.|21,5°C|24,5°C
Raumtemp.|19,8°C|20,8°C





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im zweiten Test wurde mittels des 3D Mark Vantage in Standardauflösung (1.280x1.024) mit 2x MSAA und 16x AF ein normaler Spielebetrieb simuliert. Dabei wurde neben den Maximaltemperaturen auch der Temperaturverlauf über den RivaTuner aufgenommen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Auswertung: *Hier wird auf beachtliche Weise klar, was der Wasserkühler zu leisten vermag. Er schafft es die GPU Temperatur zu halbieren und hält die GPU so fast 30 Kelvin kühler. Auch die Umgebungstemperatur fällt auf 15 Kelvin Differenz zur Umgebungsluft. Sehr gut! Die Wassertemperatur steigt dementsprechend an: Wir messen jetzt 8 Kelvin Differenz zur Umgebungsluft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Abschließend noch die Temperaturverläufe. Diese gleichen wie ein Ei dem anderen, nur, dass der Wasserkühler die Temperaturen auf einem viel niedrigeren Niveau halten kann.



Spoiler





 |Referenzkühler|Aquagrafx
GPU-Temp.|77°C|48°C
Ambient-Temp.|54°C|36°C
Wassertemp.|23,0°C|28,9°C
Raumtemp.|20,1°C|20,9°C





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zum Schluss durfte natürlich nicht die Vollauslastung des 3D-Beschleunigers fehlen. Diese wurde durch den fordernden Furmark erzeugt, welcher bei 1.280x1.024 Pixeln mit 2x MSAA und 16x AF betrieben wurde. Die Temperaturen wurden dabei nach 15 Minuten Laufzeit ausgelesen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Auswertung:* Den Härtetest schlecht hin meistert der aquagrafx GTX285 tadellos. Abermals schafft es der Wasserkühler die GPU-Temperatur 30 Kelvin niedriger als der Standardkühler zu halten. Die Umgebungstemperatur der GPU bleibt auch dieses mal wieder weit hinter der des Referenzkühlers zurück. 

Hier am deutlichsten zu sehen: die Differenztemperatur Wasser/Luft verdreifacht sich im Gegensatz zum CPU-only Betrieb. Dies lässt erahnen, welche Wärmeleistung die GTX 285 dem Wasserkleislauf zuführt.



Spoiler





 |Referenzkühler|Aquagrafx
GPU-Temp.|86°C|56°C
Ambient-Temp.|59°C|40°C
Wassertemp.|23,1°C|33,5°C
Raumtemp.|20,1°C|20,8°C


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​*Auswirkung auf das Übertaktungspotenzial*Natürlich darf auch ein Blick auf das Übertaktungspotenzial nicht fehlen. Hierbei ermittelte ich die maximal mögliche Taktrate, die noch durch den 3D Mark Vantage mit 2x FSAA und 16x AF läuft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hier ist eine leichte Zunahme von 2-4% festzustellen. Die Karte scheint also auf kältere Temperaturen recht gut zu skallieren. Wer also eine Übertaktung seiner GTX285 plant und eine Wasserkühlung sein Eigen nennt, sollte sich den aquagrafx GTX285 einmal näher anschauen.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
 *Fazit*Der aquagrafx GTX 285 weiß zu überzeugen. Er liefert - gute Wasserkühlungskomponenten vorausgesetzt - eine super Leistung ab und vermag sogar das Übertaktungspotenzial so mancher Karten zu vergrößern. Die Verarbeitung stimmt bis ins letzte Detail und die Montage kann dank guter Montageanleitung auch von Wasserkühlungslaien durchgeführt werden. Der Preis liegt mit 88 Eur zwar auf einem hohen Niveau, aber man kann sich sicher sein: Der Kühler ist jeden Cent wert. Die Preis-Leistung ist im Vergleich zu anderen Komplettkühlern gut.

Ein Aspekt stößt dennoch etwas bitter auf. Wird schon an der Verpackung gespart, hätte der Hersteller ruhig eine Wärmeleitpaste für die sofortige Inbetriebnahme beilegen können. ​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​*Links*

Aquagrafx GTX285 bei Aquatuning: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX 285GTX (G200b) G1/4" 12213
Aqua Computer Homepage: Aqua Computer Homepage - Home
EVGA GTX 285 Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/39227-review-evga-geforce-gtx-285-a.html
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ __________________________________________________
​ Vielen Dank an Herrn Schultze für seine Bemühungen.
Vielen Dank an die Firmen Asus und Ikonik für die Unterstützung des Testssystems.


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

Picdump...


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

Picdump...2


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

Picdump...3


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

Picdump...6


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2009)

So, nachdem ich jetzt 30min mit den den Rechten hier im Forum gekämpft habe und nun für alle User auch alle Bilder sichtbar sein sollten, geht der Test online.

Viel Spass beim Lesen


----------



## xTc (26. Februar 2009)

Tolles Review.  

Hast dir echt viel Mühe gegeben. Echt gut zu lesen. Die Temperaturen mit dem Wasserkühler lassen sich echt sehen.

Ich überleg mir das mit der Wakü nochmal.  Ich hätte aber lieber einen Kühler der teilweise auch schwarz ist. 


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (26. Februar 2009)

Top Review,Chris.  Habe auch nichts anderes erwartet 

Der Kühler macht sich sehr gut. Ein Vergleich zu nem EK Pendanten wäre net schlecht,falls irgendwann einer in der Redaktion eintreffen sollte 

Grüße House


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Der Kühler macht sich sehr gut. Ein Vergleich zu nem EK Pendanten wäre net schlecht,falls irgendwann einer in der Redaktion eintreffen sollte


Stay tuned  (btw: das Review enstand hier bei mir und nicht in der Red. Wobei mein Zimmer langsam selbiger gleicht. Aufräumen tut mal wieder bitter Not)

Und thx ihr beiden


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2009)

Genialer Test Chris  Wirklich erstaunlich wie gut das Teil kühlt. 30K sind schon ein krasser Unterschied. Obwohl ich den Kühler recht teuer finde 

@ xTc: Da müsstest du zum Kühler von EK Waterblocks greifen. Die sind fast komplett schwarz.


----------



## Dr.House (26. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß ,dass du den Kühler privat hast und nicht aus der Redaktion (kenne deine HW ). Ich meinte nur,falls in der Redaktion mal irgendwann einer sein sollte,könntest du nen Gegentest machen. 
Denke der EK wird noch besser kühlen.

Hast bestimmt mindestens 1 Stunde nur gschrieben. Für den ganzen Test schätze ich ca. 3-4 Stunden (inkl. Einbau und Fotos) .


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Obwohl ich den Kühler recht teuer finde


Sicher? innovatek webSHOP*-*Cool-Matic GTX 285 - Copper Edition 

Der EK bewegt sich btw bei 82Eur. Hier beim aquagrafx ist die Verarbeitung imho noch einen Ticken besser - sollte sich bei EK seit dem 9800GTX-Kühler nichts getan haben (wovon ich fest ausgehe).


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2009)

Habe das nicht auf den AquaComputer Kühler bezogen sondern allgemein auf die Komplettkühler  80€ sind halt nicht wenig


----------



## Sash (26. Februar 2009)

guter test.. da wäre ich sogar zu geneigt mir selber eine wakü zu holen.. wenns nicht so teuer wär. gibts eigentlich wakü komponenten für mein asus striker 2 formula? also die north und southbridge, die werden so heiß da kann man sich spiegeleier drauf braten.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Februar 2009)

Großen Danke auch von mir, klasse Arbeit.

Ich habe mir letzte Woche Donnerstag, meine 285 GTX von Edel-Grafikkarten Bestellt. Das Topmodel. Ich werde versuchen, dem gerecht zu werden und auch eine kleinen unterschied zu meiner GTX, die Unglaubliche OC Ergebnisse hingelegt hat, auszuarbeiten. Leider, gab es sie nicht mit Wakü, aber ich warte drauf. Würde gerne zwei im SLI laufen lassen, nur welchen Board weiß ich noch nicht. Die andere sollte dann zumindest gleich mit Wakü gekauft werden, so dass ich nur eine Nachrüsten muss.

Ich hoffe auch jene, wird so gute Eigenschaften aufweißen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe das nicht auf den AquaComputer Kühler bezogen sondern allgemein auf die Komplettkühler  80€ sind halt nicht wenig



Okay da muss ich dir Recht geben. 

Danke fürs Lob an den Rest.


----------



## Jorlin (26. Februar 2009)

Super Review 

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Vor allem, weil ich mir gerade ein neues Wassergekühltes System mit diesen Kühlern zusammenstelle. 
Allerdings plane ich für Triple-SLI


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2009)

Triple-SLI dürfte wohl schwierig werden, wenn alle Anschlüsse nach oben zeigen müssen.


----------



## dorow (27. Februar 2009)

Ein sehr guter und ausführlicher Beitrag.

Mich würde noch Interessieren, in wie fern sich die CPU Temperatur durch den Grafikkarten Kühler erhöht hat. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken meine GTX 285 unter Wasser zu setzen. Aber mit einem Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX285. Ich habe zurzeit 2x 240 Radiatoren im Einsatz die die CPU sowie das Mainboard Kühlen. Meine CPU Temperaturen bewegen sich von 32 – 58°C bei eine Wassertemperatur max.30°C. Reicht meine jetzige zusammen Stellung aus?


----------



## McZonk (27. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Triple-SLI dürfte wohl schwierig werden, wenn alle Anschlüsse nach oben zeigen müssen.


Warum?! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dorow schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter und ausführlicher Beitrag.
> 
> Mich würde noch Interessieren, in wie fern sich die CPU Temperatur durch den Grafikkarten Kühler erhöht hat.



Das kannst du indirekt ja an der Delta-Wasser/Luft-Temperatur sehen. Ist diese 5K höher wird auch die CPU ~ 5Kelvin wärmer.

D.h. der G200b gibt ordentlich abwärme in den Kühlkreislauf. Um was für ein Board handelt es sich denn? Einen warmem 790i wollte ich nicht noch zusätzlich in meinem Kreislauf haben


----------



## dorow (27. Februar 2009)

dorow schrieb:


> Mich würde noch Interessieren, in wie fern sich die CPU Temperatur durch den Grafikkarten Kühler erhöht hat. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken meine GTX 285 unter Wasser zu setzen. Ich habe zurzeit 2x 240 Radiatoren im Einsatz die die CPU sowie das Mainboard Kühlen. Meine CPU Temperaturen bewegen sich von 32 – 58°C bei eine Wassertemperatur max.30°C. Reicht meine jetzige zusammen Stellung aus?





McZonk schrieb:


> Das kannst du indirekt ja an der Delta-Wasser/Luft-Temperatur sehen. Ist diese 5K höher wird auch die CPU ~ 5Kelvin wärmer.
> D.h. der G200b gibt ordentlich abwärme in den Kühlkreislauf. Um was für ein Board handelt es sich denn? Einen warmem 790i wollte ich nicht noch zusätzlich in meinem Kreislauf haben


OK. Habe da noch zwei Fragen: 5Kelvin = 5°C oder? 
Und die zweite: ich habe einen Q6600 und ein Asus Maximus Formula SE (X38), in wie fern würde die CPU Temperatur steigen? Ungefähr muss nicht genau sein.


----------



## McZonk (27. Februar 2009)

Temperaturdifferenzen misst man immer in Kelvin. Einfach mal in dem Link etwas schlau lesen.

Hellseher bin ich leider nicht. Aber ich würde behaupten, dass du deine Lüfter hochdrehen musst. Die Wärmeenergie, die der 285 dem Kreislauf zuführt, ist hoch. (TDP ohne OC 183 Watt).


----------



## bundymania (27. Februar 2009)

schöner Test, gefällt mir deutlich besser als das Gigabyte Waküreview  Vergleichswerte zu Kühlern der Mitbewerber wären natürlich sehr willkommen, das ein Wasserkühler viel besser als ein Luftkühler kühlt, ist ja kein Geheimnis


----------



## Sash (27. Februar 2009)

will ja nix sagen, aber.. kelvin und celsius ist das gleiche. ist nicht so wie bei fahrenheit oder so.. da gibts nix nichts umzurechnen bei einer temp. differenz. es ist der gleiche wert zonk..
nur das bei kelvin ca 270° bei uns das wasser gefriert.


----------



## McZonk (27. Februar 2009)

Es ist imho Gang und Gebe Tempertaturdifferenzen in °Kelvin anzugeben. Natürlich ist es ein und das Selbe wie 3°C Unterschied.



			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Die veraltete Temperaturdifferenz-Angabe Grad (grd) ist durch das Kelvin abgelöst worden. Bis 1967 lautete der Einheitenname _Grad Kelvin_, das Einheitenzeichen ° K.



Aber das soll hier nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion sein 

@Bundy: Thx! Einen Vergleich wird es in absehbarer Zeit wohl geben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Es ist imho Gang und Gebe Tempertaturdifferenzen in °Kelvin anzugeben. Natürlich ist es ein und das Selbe wie 3°C Unterschied.



Es ist garantiert nicht üblich, irgendetwas in "°Kelvin" anzugeben 



McZonk schrieb:


> Warum?!



Irgendwie werte ich dein Bild als Bestätigung meiner Aussage


----------



## McZonk (27. Februar 2009)

Okay, dann eben nur Kelvin - du Pfennigfuchser


----------



## boss3D (27. Februar 2009)

Wirklich sehr gute Arbeit!!!  

Jetzt juckt es mich umso mehr, meinen Aquagratix auf die 1 Gb HD4870 zu montieren, da dieser hier nur vor sich hin oxidiert, aber leider muss ich noch warten, bis das Cooler Master HAF verfügbar ist. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Klutten (27. Februar 2009)

Fettes Ding hast du da gezaubert. Echt schicke Tabellen und Benchmarks. Da freut man sich auf die nächste Extreme-Print. 

So eine Wakü ist schon was Feines. Leider wird der Phenom II nur handwarm, da kann man sich so etwas leider sparen. Trotzdem werde ich meinen PC demnächst umbauen ...allerdings mit einer selbst gebauten Kühlung. Kaufen kann ja jeder ^^

Note 1+


----------



## blackdmx (27. Februar 2009)

tolles review bitte mehr davon ^^


----------



## Dr.House (27. Februar 2009)

Nur am Rande:

"Kelvin" wird immer in der Wissenschaft benutzt,besonders bei Temp.Differenzen.

*Kelvin ist nicht gleich Celsius*
1°C entspricht = (273,15 + 1)Kelvin
Naturkonstanten haben in der Einheit immer Kelvin und nie Celsius.
Noch nie Physik gehabt Jungs  ? 

**Maschinenbauer zusammenhalt**


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Denke der EK wird noch besser kühlen.


Ich würde von einem Patt ausgehen.
Die Kühlstruktur ist nämlich fast identisch.

Wie immer sollte sich Watercools GPU-X² etwas von den beiden absetzen können(Mikrostruktur vs. Kanalkühler).


----------



## Dr.House (27. Februar 2009)

Naja mit besser meinte ich knappen Punktesieg ,keinen K.O.
Der Unterschied wäre eh +/- 1*K*.

Der EK war meistens knapp vor dem Aquagrafix,wenn ich mich richtig errinere.
Mag den Aquagrafix irgendwie nicht  (zu dünn-sieht nicht nach Leistung aus). Bin mit dem EK @ 4870 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2009)

Echt schöner Test. Wenn es nicht so (kosten-)aufwändig wäre, hätte ich auch schon längst ne WaKü drin.


----------



## Freestyler808 (28. Februar 2009)

super review McZonk 
30k sind gewaltig, hätte ich nicht erwartet
aber da sieht man das Made in Germany sich auszahlen kann
*freu auf die nächste PCGH Extreme*


----------



## Scorp (28. Februar 2009)

FETTER TEST.
Ehrlich, auch wenn ich noch nicht einmal ne WaKü habe, aber den Test zu lesen hat mir Freude bereitet^^
Wasserkühlung is ne richtig coole Sache (Wasn Wortspiel  ), 
aber ich trau mir es nicht ganz zu eine einzubauen, außerdem mangelt es an Zasta.


@ (Extreme-)Redis: Warum kommen solche super User Tests denn nicht auch mal ins Heft? Wär doch cool im "Normalen" PCGH Heft in jeder zwoten Ausgabe vier Seiten User Tests. Oder eben in der PCGHX....
Ich fänds genial


----------



## axel25 (28. Februar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Warum?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Tripple-SLi-Ding ais der Red-?

Ansonsten echt gutes Review


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2009)

*@axel25:* Ist der Mushkin-Showrechner built by No_Name. Er war auf größeren Events, wie z.B. der AOCM immer wieder zu sehen. 
*
@all:* Thx fürs Lob.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. März 2009)

Schöner und sehr aufwendig gestalteter Test! 
Allerdings wird in dem Diagramm die Kühlleistung des Kühlers nicht wirklich dargestellt, da zum Beispiel der Deltawert Wasser/GPU die Kühlleistung des Kühlers widerspiegelt und nicht der Deltawert Luft/GPU. So kann man ihn auch schlecht mit anderen direkt vergleichen. Man muss also erst den Spoiler öffnen und selbst rechnen. Ist nicht das Problem, aber der einfachheitshalber könntest Du vielleicht die Werte noch in das Diagramm mit einbringen?!

BTW: Du hast in der kleinen Überschrift zu Temperaturmessung das erste m vergessen!


----------



## McZonk (1. März 2009)

@DaxTrose: Das "M" ist gefixt, danke .

Zum Delta-Wert: Ich vergleiche hier den Wasserkühler mit dem Referenz_luft_kühler. Die Deltawerte GPU/Ambient zu Raumtemperatur sind also die einzigen Werte die das Ganze vergleichbar machen. Hier spielen natürlich die anderen Wasserkühlungskomponenten mit rein, sollen sie aber auch. Es ist ja ein Vergleich, wie viel besser ich mit einem Wasserkühler samt hochwertiger Komponenten kühlen kann. Für Tests von Wasserkühlern untereinander werde ich dann die von dir genannte Delta GPU/Ambient zu Wasser nehmen.

Edit: und für die Cracks unter Euch, die jetzt schon Vergleiche ziehen wollen, gibt es ja den Spoiler


----------



## derLordselbst (5. März 2009)

Toller Test!

Viel besser geht nicht. Der einzige Nachteil, den ich bei den Aquagrafx sehe, ist die weniger schöne SLI-Anschließbarkeit. Dann muss ich also doch noch auf ein ähnlich gutes Review zum Watercool GX hoch 2 hoffen (mit dem Zaunpfahl wink^^)


----------



## McZonk (5. März 2009)

Thx und stay tuned ... Vllt tut sich da bald was


----------



## Jorlin (7. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Thx und stay tuned ... Vllt tut sich da bald was


hmmm... weißt du da schon was?


----------



## VooDoo86 (10. März 2009)

Tolles Review. Dann kann ich ja da jetzt zugreifen


----------



## muckelpupp (15. März 2009)

Tolles Review - keine Frage! Und zugegriffen hab ich auch schon (siehe pics). 

War bereits mit dem _aquagrafx GT/GTS (G92)_ sehr zufrieden.

Allerdings hätte ich eine Frage zu den Anschlüssen: Im Test schreibst du, dass es bereits mit 13/10 Verschraubungen eng wird, aber das Foto vom Triple-SLI System zeigt andere Kühler und Anschlüsse, oder täuscht das??!


----------



## McZonk (15. März 2009)

Das Triple-SLi System zeigt drei 8800 Ultra mit SlienX Wasserkühlern. Also nicht vergleichbar. Es sollte nur aufzeigen, adss auch mit einseitigen Anschlüssen ein problemloser TriSLi-Betrieb möglich ist.

PS: Danke fürs Lob und willkommen im Forum


----------



## stromer007 (17. März 2009)

Ich habe beim Wechsel des Referenzkühlers auf besagten Aquagrafx für die GTX285 folgendes festgestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die rot eingekreisten Bauteile werden vom Referenzkühler erfasst (WL-Pads) nicht jedoch vom Aquagrafx. 
Hat das bisher bei irgendjemandem eine böse Überraschung gegeben oder kennt jemand die Funktion der Bauteile? (Meine Karte: Zotac AMP-Ed.)

Ach übrigens Triple-SLI mit 3x GTX285 WaKü- Aquagrafx von Aquacomputer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße

P.S Wie verkleinert ihr eure Bilder?


----------



## derLordselbst (18. März 2009)

@stromer007:

Obwohl ich meist GIMP für Bildbearbeitung nutze, reicht mir für Foren-Bilder Irvanview zum Anpassen:
Ist kostenlos, simpel zu bedienen, auch noch ein schneller Bildbetrachter und kann bei .jpg verlustfrei drehen.

Samt Plugins von seriöser Quelle runterladen (z. b. Chip.de), bei der Installation Google-Toolbar abwählen und unter dem Menüpunkt "Bild" den Unterpunkt "Größe ändern" auswählen. Da kann man direkt die gewünschten Maße auswählen. Dann nur noch speichern.


----------



## Jorlin (18. März 2009)

@stromer007:

Hast Du denn irgendwelche Probleme mit der karte?
Hast Du an diese Stelle mal versucht einen Tempsensor zu legen?


----------



## stromer007 (19. März 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> @stromer007:
> 
> Obwohl ich meist GIMP für Bildbearbeitung nutze, reicht mir für Foren-Bilder Irvanview zum Anpassen:
> Ist kostenlos, simpel zu bedienen, auch noch ein schneller Bildbetrachter und kann bei .jpg verlustfrei drehen.


 
Super Tip. Das scheint genau das zu sein, was ich gesucht habe.  Danke.



Jorlin schrieb:


> @stromer007:
> 
> Hast Du denn irgendwelche Probleme mit der karte?
> Hast Du an diese Stelle mal versucht einen Tempsensor zu legen?


 
Probleme habe ich keine doch soweit soll es ja gar nicht erst kommen.

Leider habe ich die Karten schon verbaut, und müßte den Kreislauf öffnen, und den Kühler wieder demontieren.

Soweit ich das gesehen habe, hat "McZonk" den Kühler auch so montiert.
Ich habe noch ein Stück WL-Pad draufgemacht, denke aber, daß es keinen Kontakt mehr zum Kühler bekommt.
Wie sieht es da bei anderen Kühlern aus? Vielleicht kann ja auch jemand anderes was dazu sagen?
Ich denke ich werd mal eine Mail an Aquacomputer senden, ob das unbedenklich ist.


----------



## McZonk (19. März 2009)

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass der Kühler hier auf den Spulen aufliegt (auch ohne WL-Pad). Ich selbst habe auch mit Vmod keinerlei Probleme mit der Karte samt Kühler. Da ich die Karte demnächst aber eh nochmal umbauen muss, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachsehen was hier Sache ist.


----------



## muckelpupp (19. März 2009)

@stromer007 Also wahrscheinlich hilft dir das jetzt nich direkt weiter, aber ich habe eine _Gainward GTX 285_ im Referenzdesign erst letzte Woche mit exakt diesem Kühler umgerüstet. Quasi out-of-the-box. Da das System momentan in seine Einzelteile zerlegt ist, konnte ich sie bisher noch nicht testen, hab mich aber beim Umbau genau an die Anweisungen von _Aqua Computer_ gehalten. Bei meiner bisherigen _BFG 8800GT_ hat damals alles wunderbar geklappt. 

Poste hier mal meine Ergebnisse, sobald mein Rechner wieder online ist.

@McZonk Danke für das Willkommen!


----------



## Jorlin (19. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich habe die Vermutung, dass der Kühler hier auf den Spulen aufliegt (auch ohne WL-Pad). Ich selbst habe auch mit Vmod keinerlei Probleme mit der Karte samt Kühler. Da ich die Karte demnächst aber eh nochmal umbauen muss, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachsehen was hier Sache ist.



Was wirst du denn umbauen?


----------



## McZonk (20. März 2009)

Brauche die Karte früher oder später im Testsystem - das heißt erstmal aus dem 24/7 Kreislauf reißen. Dachte immer ich schaffe das endlich mal den 24/7 Rechner fest stehen zu haben, ohne andaunernd rumzubasteln. War wohl nix


----------



## Jorlin (21. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Brauche die Karte früher oder später im Testsystem - das heißt erstmal aus dem 24/7 Kreislauf reißen. Dachte immer ich schaffe das endlich mal den 24/7 Rechner fest stehen zu haben, ohne andaunernd rumzubasteln. War wohl nix



Arg.... das ist natürlich etwas lästig XD


----------



## Gast3737 (9. April 2009)

was mich noch interessiert, falls es noch nicht zur sprache kam, ist das Spulenpfiepen nun weg?


----------



## McZonk (9. April 2009)

natürlich nicht  Warum auch? Das Problem liegt auf der Karte und nicht am Kühler


----------



## Gast3737 (9. April 2009)

könnte ja zufällig sein..also ist es sinnvoller eine 280er zu nehmen. die man schön wässern kann und wo keine Spule fiept..


----------



## On/OFF (9. April 2009)

Nice Test  


Ich frag mich grad ob ich die Wärmeleitpads links auf dem PCB über und unter dem NVIO - Chip damls vergessen hab   ..... grübel 

PS: Vom Optischen Find ich den aguafx schon etwas schöner  .   Durchfluss scheint auch zu stimmen .   Ich hab aber eh alles Düsenkühler . 

Weiss jemand bzw hat jemand genau diese config : EK Supreme , Watercool-Heatkiller GPU²X2 G200 und ne Laiing DDC Pro  3,7m Förderhöhe ?   Mich würde mal der Durchfluss interessieren. Ich wollte mir nichtgleich deswegen einen Durchflusszähler zulegen , reine Neugier .   Wisst ihr vielleicht was , bzw kennt jemand mit dieser config?


----------



## McZonk (9. April 2009)

Würde ich an deiner Stelle mal kontrollieren, die müssen nicht umsonst aktiv gekühlt werden


----------



## On/OFF (9. April 2009)

ich denk mal schon das ich die nicht vergessen hab ist lang her , sonst hätte die bei dieser Taktung schon das Zeitliche gesegnet................ Weissste was zum Durchfluss.....


PS: Nochwas zu den Wärmeleitpads: Hab damals natürlich nicht mit Alk saubergemacht , und nach deiner Aussage hin ist eine Seite selbstklebend .   Hmmm das Blöde war nur das die Pads von beiden Seiten mit der selben Schutzfolie versehn waren .... welche davon ist die Klebende? .... bis ich das rausgefunden habe klebten kaum noch welche , anscheinedend zuviel in den Fingern gehabt ....  und manche fielen dann ab bzw sind verrutscht beim Zusammenklatschen ...   als ich es dann doch geschafft hatte war ich mir nicht ganz sicher ........    hab dannn nochmal vorsichtig geguggt ,   und die Prozedur fing von vorne an ........   mfg ^^


----------



## On/OFF (9. April 2009)

Aber das Guggn ^^    hat sich gelohnt , Weil : die Wärmepasteabdrücke auf den Ram`s nicht optimal waren . Anscheinend sind diese bei manchen PCB ( ich schätz mal technich bedingt "Fließbandarbeit" ) nich alle gleich hoch .

Als Tipp für Alle  die einen Grafakühler installieren -> zusammenbauen und nochmal auseinanderbauen .


----------



## DerGamer (13. April 2009)

schöner test 
da habe ich gleich eine frage kann ich für den speicher und den gpu Thermal Grease Diamond benutzen oder braucht jeder spezielles wärmeleitmittel


----------



## McZonk (14. April 2009)

*@On/OFF:* Beschäftige dich mal mit Posts Nr. 163 und 164 aus dem EVGA Review.
*
@DerGamer:* Grundlegend kannsst du das verwenden, was dir am meisten zusagt. Spezielle Wärmeleitmittel sind hier nicht zu verwenden.


----------



## DerGamer (14. April 2009)

*na *das ist ja wunderbar

was sollte ich denn nun zu erst anschließen den CPU oder denn GPU 
ich habe mir so gedacht denn CPU zu erst 
*weil *er nicht so heiß werden darf wie der GPU oder ist es egal


----------



## maschine (14. April 2009)

DerGamer schrieb:


> *na *das ist ja wunderbar
> 
> was sollte ich denn nun zu erst anschließen den CPU oder denn GPU
> ich habe mir so gedacht denn CPU zu erst
> *weil *er nicht so heiß werden darf wie der GPU oder ist es egal


 
Das ist eigentlich ziemlich egal da der Temperaturunterschied des Wasser zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten nur minimal ist, du solltest nur darauf achten das das Wasser nicht zu oft bergauf- und ab fließt und immer die kürzesten Schlauchwege bevorzugen.


----------

